# Advanced Buttering tricks and tips? (So that I can be a ninja)



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Are there any tutorials out there on advanced buttering moves? I'm aware of the simple tutorials on the internet like presses, pretzels, or 180 into presses, etc. However, what must I do to become a NINJA like those Jap dudes in "Masters of Ground"? I have a K2 WWW so the equipment is not the issue.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

um …… practice alot


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think one of the most stylish looking things is a massive butter that just goes on and on and not with the nose or tail like a few inches off the ground. I'm talking close to a foot off the ground and get an odd angle going on it's beautiful. definitely going to try stepping up my buttering this winter


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*The panel game*

One thing that opened alot of doors for me butterwise was to play the panel game. Basically, break your board into 4 "panels - Nose/Toeside, Nose/Heelside, Tail/Toeside and Tail/Heelside. The rules are simple, you can only keep one panel on the snow at a time and have to transition from one to another either by moving the board on the ground or with an air. It's a great way to get comfortable moving your weight around on the board, find balance points, and just play on greens when you are by yourself or riding with people that are still beginners.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Man, just keep watching this dude. It's hypnotic. (Sorry, don't know how to embed the vid - Mod, feel free to though.)


2014 snowboarding Ultimate Buttering / Flatland - YouTube


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Be Asain....



No but seriously practice your ASS off. It comes with time. Those guys are not jsut weekend worriers. They are artists. Takes a lot of time to learn. Thats why they are MASTERS of ground.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Try looking at Snowboard addictions's buttering videos.

http://www.snowboardaddiction.com/shop/products/buttery_stuff_download


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

jlm1976 said:


> One thing that opened alot of doors for me butterwise was to play the panel game. Basically, break your board into 4 "panels - Nose/Toeside, Nose/Heelside, Tail/Toeside and Tail/Heelside. The rules are simple, you can only keep one panel on the snow at a time and have to transition from one to another either by moving the board on the ground or with an air. It's a great way to get comfortable moving your weight around on the board, find balance points, and just play on greens when you are by yourself or riding with people that are still beginners.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

You have to learn to master every aspect of your board. In addition to practicing butters all day long, I feel that it helps if you learn how to bomb down blacks and double blacks (if you can't already do so). You should be able do skidded turns, dynamic turns or whatever other kind of fancy turn there is. That will help you learn to control your board much better. Learn to hold presses in your basement? (but for the love of god, don't put these videos up on youtube) ohh and don't be afraid to fall a lot on the slopes. It helps if you ride with friends who like to butter as much as you so you aren't holding anyone back while they bomb down the slopes... 

then nollie tail press 180 to your hearts content...

ohh and if you can't nose press properly, try learning how to do a switch tail press first


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

crispynz1 said:


> Man, just keep watching this dude. It's hypnotic. (Sorry, don't know how to embed the vid - Mod, feel free to though.)
> 
> 
> 2014 snowboarding Ultimate Buttering / Flatland - YouTube


Such a sexy video.... Would love to see that in person


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

The vid posted above is some sweet buttering and at that speed its top notch. 

However the true Jedi masters of the ground are here in Japan.

I see dudes pulling shit like this regularly where I ride here in Japan.

See the masters at work.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

These guys in the master of ground videos are sick but I fucking hate the editing


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Get your presses fully dialed first - thats's the key to advancing in butters. Ollie to nose press/nollie to tail press back and forth repeatedly without losing the press.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

crispynz1 said:


> Man, just keep watching this dude. It's hypnotic. (Sorry, don't know how to embed the vid - Mod, feel free to though.)
> 
> 
> 2014 snowboarding Ultimate Buttering / Flatland - YouTube


Mad respect for buttering the Custom X like that too...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't realize that was the custom X. Respect. Top notch buttering on a board considered bad for buttering (hard to press).

Just goes to show Rider>>>>>board.

I will be buttering on my ride highlife this year. This guy proves it can not only be done on a stiffer board, but done with serious skill and style:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

ryan knapton is talented but everything he does is so robotic... seems so emotionless and lacks style. is it wrong if i hate how he rides?


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

> ryan knapton is talented but everything he does is so robotic... seems so emotionless and lacks style. is it wrong if i hate how he rides?


I agree 100%. It seems like he is just going through the motions...pretty boring to watch IMO. Also, I think he's pretty over rated on the internet. It seems like he is just doing the same few tricks over and over with a different jacket on.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

props to JLM's suggestion of the panel game! Snowboard Addiction program is good too. Other tips: Eyes up! you go where you look. The Stack: keep your body squared up over your board..shift your hips fore-aft to lock in your presses, but don't get yourself all bent at the waist leaning out over nose and tail. For advanced: try twisting the board torsionally w/the foot that is up in the air. See what that does to rotate your butter and control your press. Just a couple things to try, let us know how it goes.
-hanna


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

jyuen said:


> ryan knapton is talented but everything he does is so robotic... seems so emotionless and lacks style. is it wrong if i hate how he rides?


Agree... Japanese dudes butter with so much more style.
Knapton has perfect technique but he looks so stiff doin it.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Littlebigdreams said:


> Are there any tutorials out there on advanced buttering moves? I'm aware of the simple tutorials on the internet like presses, pretzels, or 180 into presses, etc. However, what must I do to become a NINJA like those Jap dudes in "Masters of Ground"? I have a K2 WWW so the equipment is not the issue.


YOUTUBE  is our friend. Or in the elven language of old 'Merlock' lol. Or if that fails type in the following in google, 'How to do advanced buttering on a snowboard' for example.

What I'm beginning to notice is that you learn more from practicing and messing around with your board than you do watching those videos, especially with buttering. I'm no expert on this yet, but my initial feeling is that buttering a snowboard is the same as wheelieing or manualing a mtn bike - you can watch a billion tutorials, but until YOU figure out your balance point, you'll never get it.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a link to our buttering video at Snowboard Addiction Hope this helps! Free Freestyle Snowboard Trick Tutorial - Buttering on a Snowboard | Snowboard Addiction


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

dreampow said:


> The vid posted above is some sweet buttering and at that speed its top notch.
> 
> However the true Jedi masters of the ground are here in Japan.
> 
> ...


Wow that is pretty sweet (although I too am not a fan of the editing)... some of the best freeriding I've seen in a video is with Japanese riders as well.

(Vid quality is not the best since it was done way back in 2005. You can skip the first minute or so as nothing happen until around 0:45).


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweet freeriding. :thumbsup::thumbsup:I should be in the snow in 2 more days. First trip of the season. In think I will wax my board yet again and do some presses in my front room.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Roadkill - Falll Line Films - 1993 - 1 of 3 - YouTube 
Roadkill - 1993 Watch any part involving Terje, Ranquet, Guch great footage of the early flatland days.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

duh said:


> Roadkill - Falll Line Films - 1993 - 1 of 3 - YouTube
> Roadkill - 1993 Watch any part involving Terje, Ranquet, Guch great footage of the early flatland days.


This is a trip. Watching them rip in 1993 and you watch it today yeah the tricks are cleaner but they're essentially the same tricks :laugh:


----------

